# Lighting?



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi guys,

Just upgraded my tank from 90 gallons to 150 gallons and I think I need some heavier lighting... I was wondering if someone could give me a breakdown of what I need to successfully provide for my plants in this 150 gallon environment. They were fine before but I dont think they get enough watts per gallon right now with the new tank.

I am thinking of going T5HO, is this over kill? If I do go this route can someone suggest bulbs? 

If anyone can give me an idea so I have a direction this way I can source this out asap.

Thanks for your help again! 

-Frank-


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

What are the tank dimensions and what lighting were you using on the 90?


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Tank is 48" wide. 150 gallons. I was using two bulb flourescent. No clue what wattage. Plants were fine in 90 but starting to fade in this new tank. I can tell its not enough light...


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

For a tank that size I would be thinking your only options are T5 HO or MH. These are pretty much the only lights that are going to penetrate to a reasonable depth. There have been tones of used 48" T5 HO lights up for sale as of late... go check out the hardware section.


----------

